# Careful, You're Lookin' Tasty!



## K9Kirk (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 20, 2021)

Nice shot.....


----------



## terri (Dec 20, 2021)

Eek!!   I hope you were a safe distance away!   Those critters can move lightening fast when they're motivated.


----------



## jeffashman (Dec 20, 2021)

Nice! Stay out of the water, and you're fine.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 20, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice shot.....


Thanks Jeff.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 20, 2021)

terri said:


> Eek!!   I hope you were a safe distance away!   Those critters can move lightening fast when they're motivated.


I appreciate the concern and you're right, they are lightening quick but the truth is they're more likely to run away from you than toward you.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 20, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Nice! Stay out of the water, and you're fine.


Thanks Jeff. You're so right, that's where most alligator attacks occur. Apparently it's not safe to have sex with them either. Can you believe this guy?!!








						Florida: Zoo employee killed while attempting to rape an alligator
					

A zookeeper was killed this morning in the alligator enclosure of the Naples Zoo, while he was attempting to sexually assault a 12-foot long reptile. According to Captain Henri White, spokesman of the Naples Police Department, 24-year old Jimmy Olsen was engaged in full sexual intercourse with one



					worldnewsdailyreport.com


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 21, 2021)

Nice shot and the title made me laugh Kirk 

So thanks for that

Les


----------



## John Hunt (Dec 21, 2021)

Love it. Nicely done.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 21, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> Nice shot and the title made me laugh Kirk
> 
> So thanks for that
> 
> Les


Thanks, glad you liked it and yw!


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 21, 2021)

John Hunt said:


> Love it. Nicely done.


Thank you, John.


----------

